# is it impossible to be obese and intj?



## tetrahedronX780 (Dec 13, 2021)

this is a poll.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Any type can be any body size.


----------



## tetrahedronX780 (Dec 13, 2021)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Any type can be any body size.


what about melancholic-choleric?


----------



## twistedblade056 (Oct 26, 2014)

tetrahedronX780 said:


> what about melancholic-choleric?


 im melancholic choleric and an INTJ and im not big.

however from what i understand there are lots of INTJs that when they are stressed tend to over eat so they gain lots of weight so i do not think it is unusual at all.

hope that helps.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

I've never seen a fat INTJ tbh


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

It's impossible if we make it a new MBTI rule, like when they started adding "-T"s and stuff. I voted yes, it should be impossible now.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

tetrahedronX780 said:


> what about melancholic-choleric?


I'm not sure I buy into that system. It seems kind of antiquated.


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

I know a fat INTJ actually. Also exercise with a fit slim, short, muscular INTJ. They are sooooooo alike on so many levels EXCEPT the body/fitness thing.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

tetrahedronX780 said:


> this is a poll.


----------



## Goddessormortal? (Nov 30, 2021)

I'm an INJT and I used to be pretty chubby... lost the baby fat in my early 20s though...


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I'm not sure I buy into that system. It seems kind of antiquated.


How about the DISC system? DISC: The History of DISC Personality Styles - DISC Insights

(I was just doing a business course, just now and they brought up DISC and leadership styles.)

The 4 temperaments don't seem to describe DISC directly, but the loose correlation I saw was:
(not using = coz not exact equivalent, but ~ for loose connection)
Dominant ~ Choleric ~ Fire benders ~ Slytherin
Influential ~ Sanguine ~ Air benders ~ Gryfandor
Steady ~ Phlegmatic ~ Earth benders ~ Hufflepuff
Conscientious ~ Melancholic ~ Water benders ~ Ravenclaw

The 4T's seem to divide them as: Extroverted/Introverted, Stable/Unstable

DISC divides them into: Outgoing/Reserved, People-Focused/Logic-Focused (kinda like E/I, F/T) (D&I=Outgoing, S/C=Reserved, I/C=People-Focused, D/S=Logic-Focused)

I just find it fascinating how there's always this desire to map & type human personality - and how it manifests throughout history (and in media/pop-culture)


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

ENTJudgement said:


> I've never seen a fat INTJ tbh


Or you never confirmed that the fat person was INTJ.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Joe Black said:


> How about the DISC system? DISC: The History of DISC Personality Styles - DISC Insights
> 
> (I was just doing a business course, just now and they brought up DISC and leadership styles.)
> 
> ...


I did DISC years ago at my company. I can't remember what I was so I retook it. DISC personality test | take this free DISC profile assessment at 123test.com









*Your DISC personality type*
Your unique sequence of scores characterizes you in a specific way. The positive impact you are likely to make on people is:

You are socially oriented. You have a strong self-motivation to get to know people in all walks of life and to nurture those relationships.
You have a natural enthusiasm for all types of ideas and projects - your own and other people's. People are likely to describe you as gregarious, persuasive and optimistic.

I fall somewhere between Gryffindor and Ravenclaw. I presume it is because ENTPs are highly adaptable (and I'm also a 5w6 So/Sx 584).


----------

